# NYU Students Old & New Come Here! :)



## HUwriter (Apr 3, 2012)

So does NYU offer film festivals? Also while in the program are there workshops or anything showing you how to get agents, managers etc?


----------



## duders (Apr 6, 2012)

There is an NYU Film festival where they showcase work from both undergrad and grad departments. It's called The First Run Film Festival and I think it's over 50 years old now.

Some classes will bring in agents/managers. There are no classes officially on those things, but you learn about them along the way.


----------



## RoadDog (Apr 10, 2012)

On an unrelated note, I am an incoming MFA production student and I got my financial aid package last week which included in it a work study award. Any current or matriculated students know if that is even worth accepting? Are there work study positions in the department? Is there time? In undergrad one of my work study jobs was being the equipment room manager, do they hire work study kids in the NYU check out room? Thanks!


----------



## Lupi (Apr 20, 2012)

NYU TischAsia
Sizzle Reel

http://vimeo.com/40338858


----------

